# What does "trace" "traced" mean?



## heatherg23 (Dec 11, 2012)

On this website http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/herbal-natural-soap-ingredients.html# there's a table of herbs that has a word on almost every single one listed. For example............."- add to thinly* traced* soap", "- add ground or whole to soap *at trace*", 

Can anyone tell me what that means? I can't really get into the list they have until I know what that means.

Thanks so much,
Heather


----------



## squigglz (Dec 11, 2012)

heatherg23 said:
			
		

> On this website http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/herbal-natural-soap-ingredients.html# there's a table of herbs that has a word on almost every single one listed. For example............."- add to thinly* traced* soap", "- add ground or whole to soap *at trace*",
> 
> Can anyone tell me what that means? I can't really get into the list they have until I know what that means.
> 
> ...



It means that when you're mixing the lye, water, and oils together, you'll noticed that it starts to become an almost pudding-y consistency, and if you lift your blender/spoon/whisk/whatever you're using to mix, the mixture drips on top of the stuff in the pot and you can 'trace' the mixture along. I'm bad at describing this, lol.

This video shows trace: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMUlZEA9aFw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMUlZEA9aFw[/ame]


----------



## Genny (Dec 11, 2012)

If you're doing MP, then trace doesn't apply to that.  But squigglez did a great job at describing what trace looks like.


----------



## heatherg23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks!
I was hoping it had nothing to do with MP.

Heather


----------

